# 4-way chute control



## Motodeficient

I've got a Troy-bilt 8526 with the 4-way chute control. 

Chute rotation is fine, but the chute deflector adjustment doesn't work because there is a plastic lug inside the mechanism that the joystick is supposed to grab and push forward or back which has broken off.

A new 4-way chute control assembly is $110 and you have to buy the entire thing, cables and all. I don't want to spend $110 on a backup snowblower (I just bought an Ariens 28+ with the AX414 engine) that is only worth $200 to begin with. 

For my needs the chute deflector adjustment isn't a huge deal because I have an open area and it just stays open all the way.

Just wondering if anyone else has had this piece break and might have a solution for fixing it without buying a whole new 4-way chute control assembly.

I think the same 4-way chute control is used on a variety of MTD-made products.


----------



## Shryp

Plastic can be soldered. Not sure how that will hold up to that type of abuse. They also make epoxy/glue that works on plastic. PVC glue can work well too.

Can you replace the broken piece with a bolt?

Can you drill a hole/slot in the deflector and use a bolt and wingnut?


----------



## Motodeficient

The piece that is broken is inside the dash mechanism where the joystick is. I will see if I can get a picture of the situation. Basically the plastic lug that the joystick itself is supposed to grab to rotate the pulley to move the cables is broken. Not much material to work with and quite a lot of force is placed on the plastic lug. I'm surprised they designed it this way. But it's MTD-made so not too surprised.

The piece that broke off is long gone, this happened around 2007 :icon_whistling:


----------



## db9938

Well, parts tree has, what I think is your model, and sells just the yoke assembly. I'm not exactly sure what your model number is(the one on the sticker at the back of the machine), but it fits your description. $33+shipping, and you'll have to verify the model. Might also check on amazon, using the troy-bilt part number.

Part #54...?

Troy-Bilt 8526 (31AE6GQ3xxx) - Troy-Bilt Storm 26 Snow Thrower (2005) Handle Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


----------



## Motodeficient

Hmm you may be on to something there. The parts fiche in the manual that came with the machine doesn't break it out, it just one part number for the entire assembly, cables and all. I'll get the actual model number and part number out of the manual tonight and compare. Thanks! I really appreciate the time you spent to look into that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You should always post them (model & serial #) as it's easier to find the correct exploded diagrams and you never know when someone with too much time on their hands will search some place obscure and come up with your part :huh:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You should always post them (model & serial #) as it's easier to find the correct exploded diagrams and you never know when someone with too much time on their hands will search some place obscure and come up with your part :huh:


 That person being you. I take it.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's been known to happen :icon_whistling:

It's how I learn.


----------



## alleyyooper

I sure hate it when people don't post what the finally solution was!!!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## Jeff Gebhardt

Motodeficient said:


> I've got a Troy-bilt 8526 with the 4-way chute control.
> 
> Chute rotation is fine, but the chute deflector adjustment doesn't work because there is a plastic lug inside the mechanism that the joystick is supposed to grab and push forward or back which has broken off.
> 
> A new 4-way chute control assembly is $110 and you have to buy the entire thing, cables and all. I don't want to spend $110 on a backup snowblower (I just bought an Ariens 28+ with the AX414 engine) that is only worth $200 to begin with.
> 
> For my needs the chute deflector adjustment isn't a huge deal because I have an open area and it just stays open all the way.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had this piece break and might have a solution for fixing it without buying a whole new 4-way chute control assembly.
> 
> I think the same 4-way chute control is used on a variety of MTD-made products.


It's unconscionable that these smaller parts aren't available from Troy Bilt and/or MTD. My machine is only two seasons old and my JOYSTICK stopped operating. Looking for assistance on various websites I found info on checking the chute rotation gears and the control box. I saw $133 for the entire replacement. I narrowed my problem down to something inside the control box. When I took the box out I discovered that there is an expansion pin that connects the linkage to the control rod. It had slipped out - therefore not allowing the rod to rotate with the flip of the joystick. Amazingly, the pin was STILL sticking out of the linkage. All I needed to do was align them up and hammer the pin back in. It took me about 30-45 minutes to disassemble, repair, and reassemble the control. And NO COST! Everything works fine again. I have heard from a local dealer that they are discontinuing the joystick mechanisms. It wouldn't be necessary if they would make all of the small parts available and show diagrams and videos for these type of repairs.


----------

